# Process check and restart



## Ira (Apr 28, 2016)

Hy guys, i was thinking is there some default packages or some settings intro FreeBSD for process check ?

I start my program, after 1 day my program get a crash and stop running. The script or package auto start program if process is down.

Is there any package or some default settings/scripts intro system ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

Have a look at sysutils/daemontools or, more based on FreeBSD's own stuff, sysutils/fsc.

Note, all rc(8) scripts only start a service. It never checks if it keeps running or not. They don't even check if a service is started correctly.


----------



## bhughes (May 7, 2016)

There's also daemon(8)


----------



## rudelgurke (May 8, 2016)

And there's also sysutils/monit which can do a bit more then just restarting services.


----------

